# sunroof wont close



## supermooses (Jul 12, 2008)

my suroof/ moonroof will open by itself. and when i want to close it it will start to go little by little then it wil stop and go all the way back open. any ideas? 
thank you


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

If you expect to get any replies, you need to tell us your cars make, model and year...........................


----------



## supermooses (Jul 12, 2008)

oh **** haha. woops. 97 audi a4 1.8tq


----------



## Draddog_nai (Mar 23, 2007)

supermooses said:


> oh **** haha. woops. 97 audi a4 1.8tq


Check the guides to see if there's any obstruction. If you need it closed right away you can open the panel that the knob is attached to, and there should be an allen wrench that will allow you to manually close the roof.


----------



## JCWolf1.8T (Mar 12, 2004)

It's possible too the switch has gone bad, but start with the basics. Did you inspect the fuse?


----------



## firehat (Sep 18, 2006)

*switch fix*

found this looking for my own sunroof quiestion..seems to be comon problem..
try this...
http://www.a4mods.com/index.php?page=webcontent/pages/sunroof.html


----------

